# has any built?



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I got a email from anther modeler with this pick, has anyone ever seen this model?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

what model is it? the only injection kits of that plane are the old AMT/Ertl/Italeri kit and the Dragon 1/200 kit. There was a vac kit 20 years ago by Contrail, and there are some paper models


----------



## wrk-N-prgrss (Mar 31, 2007)

I've seen a model of that plane before, yes...Don't recall off the top of my head which kit i saw. Honestly, its been several years so there's probably no hope of me remembering any time soon lol.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

That's the Dragon 1/200 kit. I thought you said you bought it a few weeks ago, Starlord?


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

What I got was the YB-49 and while its a good kit I've had some troubles with it, whicj I hope I can work around. That model that I posted an image of, was named XB-35 but I've never seen a model for it. If I could find a model it would go good to have for a display.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I played a disk last night that had this plane in it.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The pic is so tiny it looks like the B-49.. At any rate AMT/Ertl did the 35 as well and Dragon has/is doing one in 1/200. I think the Dragon 49 was reviewed in one of the mainstream magazines and they said it was pretty simple/easy.


----------



## rtbeuke (Sep 29, 2008)

Starlord, Italeri made 1/72 kits of both the YB-49 and XB-35 as I bought both from Great Models a few years back. Currently the the XB-35 is listed on tower hobbies site.

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXVLJ2

Both models can usually be found on Ebay or Amazon


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

that looks like a good model, only right now it's out of my price range.


----------



## rtbeuke (Sep 29, 2008)

When I bought mine, Great Models actually had better prices on those, about $10 to $15 less than Tower, unfortunately Great Models sold out to Sprue Brothers, and Sprue Brothers also run higher.

Keep an eye on Tower though as they quite often have $5 dollars off on $30 purchase or $10 off on $50 purchases.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The Italeri kit is the old AMT/Ertl kit. It's been out about 20 years now. For a while after AMT's demise, Big Lots had those puppies for something like $5.99. Toy Liquidator had them too.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

djnick66 said:


> The pic is so tiny it looks like the B-49.. At any rate AMT/Ertl did the 35 as well and Dragon has/is doing one in 1/200. I think the Dragon 49 was reviewed in one of the mainstream magazines and they said it was pretty simple/easy.


I took that pick from my Netflix movie disk, and it was a geman aircraft in the movie (not real) that was to be used to bomb NYC.
I have to edit down the pics that I take with my A620, as they come out a files that are a out 3,000 X 2000 bits in size.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

djnick66 said:


> what model is it? the only injection kits of that plane are the old AMT/Ertl/Italeri kit and the Dragon 1/200 kit. There was a vac kit 20 years ago by Contrail, and there are some paper models


from what the other modelers said, it's a die cast model.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

starlord said:


> from what the other modelers said, it's a die cast model.


If its the dragon pre built its not diecast. They call them diecast incorrectly. Didn't we have this same convo about another Dragon 1/200 pre built? Dragon sells them pre finished and in kit form. but the parts are the same. Its also the same with their 1/6 Battle Barbie guns etc. They sell them pre built to go with their doll range, and as a kit for modelers. They are not die cast either.


----------

